# Advice on a Transfer Pump



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 4, 2013)

All,

I am looking at getting a transfer pump.

Was looking to you all for suggestions on a nice self priming diaphragm transfer pump.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 4, 2013)

I assume by self priming you are talking about a pump that the wine will actually go through. I use a vacuum pump (medical aspirator from ebay) where wine does not go through the pump, similiar to the Allinone pump.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 4, 2013)

transfer pump is just that...transfers liquid from one container to another.
i would suggest, oilless and self priming.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Nov 4, 2013)

I got my All In One wine pump last week and I am already a fan. It's quiet, versatile, racks, degasses and bottles. Wine never goes through a mechanical part so it can't get contaminated. Just turn it on and it goes, no priming. It's it well thought out and well made. Great customer support too.


----------



## Poni (Nov 4, 2013)

I like this one http://morewinemaking.com/products/selfpriming-diaphragm-pump.html 

Nice and quiet, will draw wine out of a tank so no need to prime. What are you transferrng in and out of? A vacuum pump is great just not for vc tanks


----------



## tingo (Nov 4, 2013)

I own one from E. C. Kraus. Works awesome. Its quiet and has a variable speed knob so flow can be increased or decreased. Tops out at 3 gallons per minute I believe.


----------



## GreginND (Nov 4, 2013)

I found a similar Shurflo pump on amazon with 3.5 gpm flow rate for less than half the price. I ordered it. And then I realized it was wired for 12 volt DC, not 115V AC. Still, it's a good price for a good pump. Now I'm looking for a 12V converter so I can plug it in.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QQ0BFQ

Here's a 115V model 3.3 gpm for $79.99:

http://www.amazon.com/SHURflo-Industrial-Pump-Model-2088-594-154/dp/B0001FAA5Y


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 4, 2013)

GreginND said:


> I found a similar Shurflo pump on amazon with 3.5 gpm flow rate for less than half the price. I ordered it. And then I realized it was wired for 12 volt DC, not 115V AC. Still, it's a good price for a good pump. Now I'm looking for a 12V converter so I can plug it in.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001QQ0BFQ
> 
> ...



Don't look back - buy the AC version 
Great pumps !!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 4, 2013)

Great pumps, I think I need to look into something like this. As the vessels get bigger it gets harder and harder to get them up high enough for siphoning.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 4, 2013)

Are those corded pumps or do they have wires??


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 4, 2013)

Here is a better pic of the AC version - it is non - corded 

It has 3 wires coming off the pump


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 4, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Here is a better pic of the AC version - it is non - corded
> 
> It has 3 wires coming off the pump



Yeah and I have noticed the non corded ones are considerably cheaper than the corded.

So for the non corded one - do you just wire a male adapter to the end to make a plug?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 4, 2013)

You could or put a junction box there or solder up an extension cord and use heat shrink over every wire then all 3 to make sure you have a good environment for wet surroundings


----------



## tingo (Nov 4, 2013)

Do yourself a favor build a stand for it because it always seems you have nothing to support it where you need to use it. This is a pic of what I built for mine:


----------

